# DIY on BFI transmission mounts.



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I decided for those that just started to make changes to their VW, to take a few pics with some additional steps to change the transmission and dog bone mount. Most of you have done this numerous times, but for new people like myself it is always handy to have some additional pics to raise the confidence.

In my case, I have currently no engine so I have many items removed. (hope to get the new engine in the bay tomorrow)

Step 1: Make sure to have a jack under the engine and/or transmission to eliminate pressure on the mounts.

Step 2: Remove the battery, battery case and cable tray that sits above the transmission mount. There are two plastic clips under the tray that can be pushed together to remove the tray to get access to the transmission mount. The dog bone mount has simple access from the bottom of the car.

Step 3: Remove the two bolts from the transmission and the four bolts from the transmission mount.
Step 4: Once the mount is removed, drill the four pins out of the bottom of the mount to separate the two plates. You can now pull the old insert out the mount, and add the new insert.


The difference of insert after 92K miles


Step 4: Place the mount back in it's position and put all six bolts back in it's place. I am not sure which torque is needed, but I put pretty much the strength in it as what I needed to loosen the bolts. There is no play anymore in the transmission mount insert.

The dog bone mount is an insert that fills the space of the existing mount. DO NOT REMOVE THAT MOUNT.

Step 1: Remove the 21mm bolt from the bottom of the dog bone mount.

Step 2: From the bottom, push the mount in place with the back end towards the rear of the car, otherwise the dog bone will not fit. I was able to add the insert without any type of grease.

Step 3: Replace the original 21mm bolt with the new 22mm bolt and cover ring, and use proper torque.

View from the top


View from the bottom


Now it is just waiting for the motor mount......an the engine to get in.......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

dutch,

Thanks for the write-up and supporting our products! :thumbup::thumbup:

I've noticed something with your installation of the torque arm insert - a common mistake - the smaller, 10mm washer goes on first, then the larger, 3" washer.

It's illustrated in our instructions here: 
http://blackforestindustries.com/FSitems/instructions/Mk5DogboneInstructions.pdf

Don't feel bad because like I said, this is a common mistake with torque arm insert installations.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I guess that is good to know, and I will change that while I can... 

Thanks for the update.


----------

